# September Voting Poll, photos 12 to 22



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, Caption Worth Golden Photos.

*There were 22 photo entries this month!
The poll will be in 2 parts with 11 photos in each...be sure to vote for all your favs in both!*


It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like *in both parts of the poll.* 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Tuesday September 27th.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2022, Coastal Pup, aesthetic, 3pebs3, ArkansasGold, Riley's Mom, Ginams, Oceanside, ceegee. or extra photos shared (the 1st one is the entry) or having less then 25 posts: maggiem, smg15, kipdum, Mapster and KwittyCat.

*12: Sweet Girl










13: Deborus12 










14: laurab18293










15: chelseah 










16: StarBright










17: Hudson's Fan 










18: JulieCAinMA










19: sevans










20: GoldeninCT










21: Goldenbrody










22: FurdogDog







*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The fun has begun...
remember to vote in both polls from all 22 photos!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

💜💜💜


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*The 2nd place photo will be the winner this month.*
Rundlemtn is not eligible to win because this member is a previous winner this year under a different name. 
Second place race is very close so be sure to vote in both polls!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to *stsmark *for having the winning photo this month. 
Rundlemtn brought to my attention that they are not eligible to win because of a previous win this year under a different name.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations stsmark! That was a fun theme. Loved all the photos.


----------

